# People Are Freaking Out over Apples Forced iTunes Download of U2s New Album



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> While Bono and Tim Cook might be excited about the release of U2s new album, not everyone is sharing their enthusiasm.
> 
> Toward the end of Tuesdays Apple event, Tim Cook and Bono announced that every iTunes user would be given the bands new album for free. While that might not sound like a bad thing, many people are angry over the way Apple chose to gift us the album.


Here


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That'll please a few people - getting it free!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, I think we can look back and choose the exact date that U2 became 'just' another band......


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this...

Apple Releases Tool For Deleting U2's Album



> Starting six days ago when the album was first introduced, many customers began complaining that Songs of Innocence showed up on the iPhone or iPad without permission. Some were clueless about the promotion while others simply didn't want a U2 album. The download should have been optional, not automatically dumped into every iOS device.


----------

